

First news report on Google - MbainaVideo
http://www.nytimes.com/1999/07/22/technology/i-link-therefore-i-am-a-web-intellectual-s-diary.html?scp=19&sq=google&st=nyt

======
ot
I find ironic that the news page is scattered of "ads by google".

